
Running amok - marktangotango
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Running_amok
======
marktangotango
_An early Western description of the practice appears in the journals of
Captain James Cook, a British explorer, who encountered amok firsthand in 1770
during a voyage around the world. Cook writes of individuals behaving in a
reckless, violent manner, without cause and "indiscriminately killing and
maiming villagers and animals in a frenzied attack."_

------
jihadjihad
Interesting parallel between "running amok" and female hysteria -- both were
believed to be caused by evil spirits:

 _" They believed that amok was caused by the hantu belian, which was an evil
tiger spirit that entered one’s body and caused the heinous act"_ [ibid]

Of course, the very word "hysteria" has its origin in the Greek for "uterus",
and in ancient times the belief was that the womb was responsible for a number
of female behaviors. It progressed to include demonic forces:

 _" Through the Middle Ages another cause of dramatic symptoms could be found:
demonic possession. It was thought that demoniacal forces were attracted to
those who were prone to melancholy, particularly single women and the
elderly"_ [0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Female_hysteria](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Female_hysteria)

